
Early research on genetics of depression were built on nonexistent foundations - skybrian
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/05/waste-1000-studies/589684/
======
jmnicholson
We're trying to fix this problem at scite.ai [https://medium.com/scite/scite-
trust-but-verify-7d13e6a144cc](https://medium.com/scite/scite-trust-but-
verify-7d13e6a144cc)

